# Need UPS + Power Supply + GPU under 5-6k total.



## DisappearingOak (Jun 27, 2013)

Lesser is better but I'm looking for the most powerful UPS (hopefully which can last 10mins, but I really only need it to keep my system stable and fluctuation free so lesser uptime doesn't matter too much) and a power supply (same size as regular Frontech one but a nice, powerful one). I have a 3.4GHZ quad AMD processor, integrated 500mhz gpu, 4gigs RAM, a 7200rpm disk. If for that total amount a decent GPU can be had (which would be a great upgrade to RS800 and VERY compatible with Linux and without issues, that would be nice.) Oh, and do UPS systems usually have a power bar, so I can attach all plugs directly to it? Please suggest the best devices that can be had for that budget, I don't want to skimp on anything. I'm sorry for the measly budget but I really don't want to spend too much and not compromise either.

- I don't play any very heavy games, except I do play casually some demanding stuff like accurate snes/nintendo emulators, and games like  A slower speed of Light. I need it to support 3d desktop environments very fast without issues on Linux. 
Thanks.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 27, 2013)

UPS: APC 600VA (2.2k)
PSU: Corsair CX43.v2 or Antec VP450p (2.6k)


----------



## Cilus (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't think within 5 to 6K you can fit all the three components. Mention the exact specification of yours. AMD has plenty of quad core Processors but looks like you have Phenom II X4 965. Also mention the resolution at which you play games.


----------



## DisappearingOak (Jun 27, 2013)

Have bought the APC 600VA for 2100. So I have 3900 left to buy a Power Supply and video card. I'm not in a hurry to buy the video card. Yes, I have the 965 BE on Gigabyte GA-880GM-d2h. I would like to play at monitor resolution of 1440x900, using the higher HQ filters and anti-aliasing, etc. Don't need a very powerful video card, but the more poweful (within the budget) the better. If video card can't fit in the budget, please list the better models which cost not too much more, and I'll wait to buy it. Thanks.

The Antec psu, the shops in the area I went to (most of the best shops are in that area) didn't have Antecs in stock, and neither Seasonic. They had Corsair, but  I read in a thread here that one or two of their models had many faulty units in circulation? If you know of a better company/model, please tell, and I might buy it from flipkart, etc. if the prices are more or less the same.


----------

